# General knowledge test



## goldsilverpro (Oct 15, 2013)

When I do time wasters on the internet, they are usually tests of some sort. I found this one entertaining. When you finish it, you can type in a phony screen name to see how you did compared with others. The 2 logic tests on the site are pretty good also.

http://www.think-logically.co.uk/gkt.htm


----------



## grance (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow apparently im a moron. Or well a simi-educated back woods redneck is a better discription


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha I'm just working through it right now.

I THOUGHT I was quite reasonably "read" till I got to page 2 and it started getting tricky.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 15, 2013)

For a huge challenge, some may be interested in these supposed IQ tests published in OMNI magazine, April 1985. I spent about a month (about 100 hours) on the first test but have never worked on the 2nd one. At one point, the answers were on the internet but I don't think they are now. I discovered that, when you get the right answer, especially with the math problems, you just know for a fact that it is right - those are the kind of problems these are. I also found that the math problems can generally be worked with add, subtract, multiply, divide, and a ton of logic. Maybe a little algebra can help. I remember trying to simplify a couple of them with calculus and that didn't work at all. Must keep it simple.

For a math nerd like me, doing these great problems was pure pleasure. I don't believe, at all, that intelligence is really what is measured with these tests. Your success has a lot to do with whether or not you enjoy doing these kind of things. Just like anything you do in life.

It's interesting to note that only 8 right on the IQ1 test could be enough to get you in Mensa (134 IQ) and that, even if you get none right, it's still possible that your IQ could be 122. Mensa only will accept there own tests, though.

How did I do? I ended up with 29 correct in the IQ1 test. Questions 1-24, I only got 9 right. For the math problems, 25-42, I got them all right. The number series problems, 42-48, I only got 2 right. I worked all the math problems in a single spiral notebook, which I still have somewhere, along with the April 1985 Omni mag.

I found that these pdf scans are much clearer in Foxit, PDF-Xchange, and other free pdf readers I have, than in Adobe Reader.


----------

